# Problem mit Blasc



## Xentos (21. Februar 2007)

Also habe mir Blasc ca. vor 2 Wochen runtergeladen ... Dan immer nach Beenden von World of Warcraft oder Wen ich auf Profil übertragen Klicke steht da es konnte keine Verbindung zum BLASC-Server hergestellt werden...


WARUM ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bitte dringend um Hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. Februar 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> Also habe mir Blasc ca. vor 2 Wochen runtergeladen ... Dan immer nach Beenden von World of Warcraft oder Wen ich auf Profil übertragen Klicke steht da es konnte keine Verbindung zum BLASC-Server hergestellt werden...
> WARUM ?!
> 
> 
> ...


Poste mal Deine Debug.txt


----------



## Xentos (22. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Poste mal Deine Debug.txt





Sorry aber  ,

WAS FÜRN DING ?


----------



## Xentos (22. Februar 2007)

Muss man nun für Antworten bezahlen oder was los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. Februar 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> Muss man nun für Antworten bezahlen oder was los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne aber für dumme Sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Debug.txt findest Du im Ordner " World of Warcraft\BLASC "


----------



## Xentos (23. Februar 2007)

23.02.2007 21:51:49<<- Lade RSS
23.02.2007 21:51:49->> Es werden Proxy Daten verwendet
23.02.2007 21:51:50<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
23.02.2007 21:51:50<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> WoW Build Version: 6403
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> Programm gestartet
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> Timer:1000
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> WoWFileName: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pruner.PRUNER-QVWOYNA3\Desktop\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> Autoupdate: -1
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> Modus: 31
23.02.2007 21:51:50->> Gold: 0
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
23.02.2007 21:52:04->>FTP_Anonym: 1
23.02.2007 21:52:04WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
23.02.2007 21:52:06WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben



Bitteschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             sagste mir jetzt dadurch mein Problem...?


----------



## Roran (24. Februar 2007)

Xentos schrieb:


> 23.02.2007 21:51:50->> WoWFileName: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Pruner.PRUNER-QVWOYNA3\Desktop\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
> 
> Bitteschön
> 
> ...


Ist das echt dein Installations Path von WOW ?
Normaler weise, wird WOW Standard mäßig in
C:/Programme/World of Warcraft installiert.

Überprüf mal wo Dein WOW liegt.
Und wenn WoW nicht mit dem Path übereinstimmt mit dem Was bei Dir da oben steht.
Dann änder bitte den Path zu dem richtigem WoW bei BLASC.


----------

